# Theda Bara & other Stars of the Silent Screen



## lizardprincesa (Jun 2, 2008)

*I wonder if anybody in the entertainment world right now 
has this type of Beauty? This look?*​






*In the above photo, she sorta reminds me of late 60's Janis Joplin photos I've seen. In other photos, ie from the 80's, I see Siouxsie Sioux was very influenced by her, ( as well as followers of Siouxsie Sioux).

*I'm posting this ~here~ so as to ask you if you know of anyone who resembles Theda Bara.
Today, in the Entertainment world *
*













*   I do want to find out how I can do a look like Theda Bara's.
She did have ~many~ looks...which I believe is part of her ethereal, passionate Beauty...

 I don't know why I'm so haunted by her Beauty...

I posted about this the other Day, under the Recommendations Forum:

I put 2 photos of myself posing there toward the bottom of the post, so you can see the raw material I'm working with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*
*http://specktra.net/f188/silent-screen-era-101743/*

* If you are interested, & you do happen to go to my link, above, 
I've posted links to photos of many other actresses of the era.

Thanx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxxCherylFaith
*​*Theda Bara*


----------

